# Need a car garage for Infiniti, help!



## Suroviy (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello guys, 

I've just moved to Abu Dhabi from Dubai. I'm looking for a good garage for my Infiniti G37. 

Does anyone know something good, with cheap price ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Al Masaood service our Infiniti G37S at their Mussafah branch.
In Dubai service intervals were every 5000km but in Abu Dhabi it is every 10,000km - so good savings!
Good and cheap rarely go hand in hand!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Vijay_Chinni (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi,
Al Masaood service is Representing the complete range of INFINITI vehicles in Abu Dhabi. 

Thanks, 

Team Carswitch


----------

